# Lahore and Satinette Mix?



## Coocifer (Jun 25, 2017)

I was just curious if anyone has ever cross-bred a lahore pigeon with a satinette? I have a black male lahore pigeon and I'm considering getting a satinette female in the future and hopefully they'll become mated. I'm not planning on breeding any lines, but I might let them raise a pair of babies down the road. 

I was wondering if any of you genetic experts had ever bred one and if you knew what kind of babies would come from such a mix? 

Thanks!


----------



## mishu25 (Apr 27, 2018)

All offspring will be crestless,frillless & muffed


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They probably won't look like either parent. Why would you want to mix those 2? You will end up with babies that if you ever need to rehome, will not much be in demand.


----------

